# What is the best way to get the lowest 0-60?



## Drizzle (Nov 27, 2018)

Slam the pedal as fast as you can or to let it get some grip for a split second?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Always WOT ASAP. If there is any slipping, get better tyres and/or pavement.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Slam the pedal as fast as you can or to let it get some grip for a split second?


If you're not trying to time a light, then the best thing to do is to hold your foot several inches above the accelerator, and then try to kick it to the floor. This will allow you to press it down quicker than starting with your foot on the accelerator.

There's no need for the driver to attempt to avoid wheelspin in a Tesla. The traction control system in a Tesla is a thousand times more responsive than in any other car. Watch all of the races in the Model 3 drag races thread. About half the time when it's racing a fast car (like a Hellcat), the ICE driver will screw up the launch and just smoke their tires. You'll notice that the Model 3 _never_ has a bad launch. I've floored my Performance on a wet road. It didn't launch as hard as it normally does, but there was no wheelslip at all.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Charge to 90+% then slam the go pedal!


----------



## Effopec (Oct 3, 2018)

1) Buy a P3D+
2) Install stickier tires
3) ??
4) Profit


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Weight reduction


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Make sure your gas tank is empty.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

How extreme are we talking here? 

If you _really_ want to improve your performance beyond the obvious (stickiest tires you can get, hot fully charged pack, etc), you could always start stripping the car down. 0-60 is about power vs. weight. Cutting weight leads to a linear decrease in 0-60 times. Every ~60kg cuts about 0,1 second off your time.

It's either that, or add more power. Unless you're thinking about adding packs / motors, that would require tricking or modifying the software to go beyond what track mode lets you, in terms of risking damage to your car in order to eke out max performance. You'll want to talk with a teardown expert like Ingineerix about that, if that's your goal.

Of course, I assume the answer you want is simply, "Yes, just floor it". The car takes care of maximizing grip. 

ED: there's always a trick you can use to accelerate even faster: instead of launching horizontally, try launching vertically downward. Say, from a crane.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Go down hill


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> from a crane.


Well, it'll speed up a Model 3, but perhaps not a ludicrous model S. Dropping from a crane gives a 0-60 time of 2.75 seconds...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frank99 said:


> Well, it'll speed up a Model 3, but perhaps not a ludicrous model S. Dropping from a crane gives a 0-60 time of 2.75 seconds...


Dammit, Frank99 beat me to it.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Frank99 said:


> Dropping from a crane gives a 0-60 time of 2.75 seconds...


 While the second 60MPH gain is MUCH faster (i.e. 60-120 MPH)!! You're gonna need a pretty tall crane though.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, actually, the second stage from 60-120 would be slower. 

V increases linearly with constant acceleration (gravity). V=a*t .... given no other competing forces. 

But air resistance will grow considerably. And that force will be in opposite direction. 

So for same change in V (60 mph) the change in t will be bigger.

But you are right about the tall crane!


----------

